# Sarah Palin went out to eat at a NYC restaurant two days after testing positive for Covid



## Eric

Republicans, the most entitled and careless people you've ever seen.



> New York (CNN Business)A Manhattan restaurant where Sarah Palin was spotted dining indoors while unvaccinated over the weekend confirmed that the former Alaska governor returned to dine outdoors on Wednesday, just a few days after testing positive for Covid.
> 
> At issue are current local guidelines that advise people who tested positive to remain in isolation for five days after their positive test.
> 
> "Our goal has always been to incentivize isolation for those testing positive for Covid and providing them multiple resources," a New York City Hall spokesperson said. "That being said we hope that anybody who has Covid is isolating for their own safety and the safety of all new Yorkers and find it highly irresponsible that Sarah Palin refuses to do so."


----------



## Runs For Fun

Fuck her. And fuck everything about this.


----------



## SuperMatt

The right wing went ape- when AOC ate outside in Florida, even though she was vaccinated and following all the rules.

They haven’t made a peep about this.


----------



## fooferdoggie

so stupid to let everyone know you have covid then do something like this. it really shows the Freedumb privilege attitude.


----------

